# Baroque ornamentation for violin



## Ingélou

Does anyone know of a link or book that goes through the various violin ornaments used in baroque violin music? Thank you. Live long & prosper.


----------



## Ukko

I am sure to be of no help here. Do you mean to include 'written in' ornaments? If so, maybe you could sort them out in Bach's solo works for the instrument. I have no idea if that would be possible.


----------



## Ingélou

Given my history, I'm unlikely to be able to sort out anything! No, sorry if I've put it badly - just something to run through the basic techniques. Have a nice day, Hilltroll.


----------

